# Sticky  TTOC members only events



## John-H

With the TTOC now wishing to hold some TTOC members only events and with consideration of the TT Forum's need to prioritise and support events for _all_ forum members, the TT Forum has agreed with a proposal from the TTOC for the following format of event promotion:

The TTOC will keep TTOC exclusive events in the _"TTOC members only Events"_ section in the TTOC area but will post in the main _"TT Events"_ forum with another event, _open to all members_, that contains a link to the exclusive event. This could be in the form of a meal the night before etc - here's an example:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=738569

The intention of the TTOC is to provide clarity regarding its events and restore a symbiotic relationship with the TT Forum in the interests of members.

The TT Forum will provide alternative support for forum members wishing to attend stands at the events concerned so everyone will still have the opportunity of attending - *here*.


----------

